# recruiting players for a mid-level steampunk campaign



## NPC Lord (Mar 6, 2007)

looking for players for a homebrew fantasy steampunk campaign. id like lvls 5-10
Creation Guidelines:
savage species allowed
Psionics are allowed
28 point buy
Max HD at first level, 1/2 HD at even levels, 1/2+1 HD at odd levels

Posting Guidelines:
Minimum of three posts a week, preferably more.
DM updates every other day, barring real life interferrence (more if possible).
Chose a color for your character for dialogue. 

no full charachters right now, id just like to hear your concepts.


----------



## Galieo (Mar 9, 2007)

NPC Lord,

Can you give a little setting flavor?  I'm interested in a Steampunk game, but a little to chew on will help with a character sketch.

Thanks.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 9, 2007)

I might be interested in playing a mind flayer.


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 10, 2007)

Got my attention! I'd like to play a sorcerer or wizard, but those are usually modified in steampunk settings. I'd like some more info, too.


----------



## dave_o (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh my god I love steampunk. It is with all honesty my favorite genre ever.

So yes.  I'd like more info as well.


----------



## Micar Sin (Mar 10, 2007)

I'd definately be up for steampunk, but yeah a little more setting info would be helpful


----------



## Clutching Yggdrasil (Mar 10, 2007)

*I <3 Steampunk*

Concepts?

Delitante Maenad Musketeer & Zeppelin captain (Psy warrior/Musketeer/Elocater)
Xeph Steamcraft armored Knight (War blade or Urban Ranger)
Honor obsessive half-elf Rocketeer (as above, but w/rocket pack rather than steamarmor)
Elan Rogue with a heavy emphasis on gadgets
Dwarven atheist cleric obsessed w/ the Church of Pure Reason

I could go on, but I'd love to play any of these.  Assuming I get a slot in, this is my color.  5 to 10?

Like everyone else feels though, more setting information and an emphasis on tone is needed.  Are we talking Shadowrun type punk or more pulpish ala League of Extrodinary Gentlemen or The Phantom.  How about espionage or air combat such as in Wild Wild West (tv show, not that ghastly Will Smith/Kevin Kline movie) or Sky Captain and the World of Tommorow?

Lotta Q's I know, but any setting info you could provide would be helpful.


----------



## dave_o (Mar 11, 2007)

As for some random concepts I'd be interested in taking the reigns of--


A bugbear or ogre pugilist who dresses in a shirt with rolled up sleeves, a bowler hat, trousers and suspenders
A mind flyer obsessed with steam reasoning-machines
A barghest serial killer a la Jack the Ripper
A dwarven zeppelin pirate
A pixie street urchin
An ogre militia/police officer


----------



## NPC Lord (Mar 13, 2007)

ok, here is a bit of info on the world of  Teira(pronounced teer-a).
   Teira is a strange world, where anceint sorceries exist alongside modern steam-machines. The history of teira is long and bizzare, but the most signifficant event is by far the Cataclysm, the pulse of energy that resulted after the war between good and evil spilled into the mortal realm. The time that followed was known as The Age of Strife.Durring this time, the world struggled to get by, as the Cataclysm nullified magic. However, this was also an age of discovery, as with magic gone, the peoples of the world began to look to a new kind of magic: science.
 By the time magic returned, technology had become an everyday part of life. wheither it be hunting with a rifle, or the great air-bases of the millitary. unfortunatly, technology doesn't always fall into good hands. Orc bandits, with pistols, rifles, and even wartraks(psuedo-tanks) and spitfires(small airships).millitary tech has vastly improved, featuring wartraks, spitfires, reavers( troop transport), and warjacks( for more info on theese, check out iron kingdoms.com)


----------



## NPC Lord (Mar 13, 2007)

as for the tone of the game, its sort of a dark, high-fantasy steampunk, sort of a fusion of shadowrun, iron kingdoms, and, as far as certain cultures go, warhammer, both fantasy&40k. stuff is one of three things: pure steamtech, pure magic, or magitech. magitech is the natural progression in a world with both magic and technology. most common stuff is pure steam, but certain things, aka flying fortresses the size of citys, require a bit of help.


----------



## NPC Lord (Mar 13, 2007)

Clutching Yggdrasil said:
			
		

> Delitante Maenad Musketeer & Zeppelin captain (Psy warrior/Musketeer/Elocater)
> Xeph Steamcraft armored Knight (War blade or Urban Ranger)
> Honor obsessive half-elf Rocketeer (as above, but w/rocket pack rather than steamarmor)
> .



i like it, espesialy the knight. pick one, and post it after you flesh it out some more. and dave, i like yours too, but when i said 5-10, i meant ECLs too. mind flayers have ECLs of 17, so unless you use the mindflayer class in savage species, no.


----------



## dave_o (Mar 13, 2007)

NPC Lord said:
			
		

> as for the tone of the game, its sort of a dark, high-fantasy steampunk, sort of a fusion of shadowrun, iron kingdoms, and, as far as certain cultures go, warhammer, both fantasy&40k. stuff is one of three things: pure steamtech, pure magic, or magitech. magitech is the natural progression in a world with both magic and technology. most common stuff is pure steam, but certain things, aka flying fortresses the size of citys, require a bit of help.




Freaking sold. Seriously. I am so in it hurts.


----------



## NPC Lord (Mar 15, 2007)

ok, everybody, if you decide on a charachter, give me a bit of backstory, something to work with.


----------



## dave_o (Mar 15, 2007)

The name Brick-Knuckle Jack is a fixture among the less savory. Ten feet tall, at least, some claim. His shirts sewn from discarded zeppelin bags, others. Base thugs, hearing that Brick-Knuckle Jack is coming to collect payment, warble out stories of how one, just like them, lost his head over a debt without even knowing it was coming. The story goes that old Brick-Knuckle Jack simply jammed his hand through the wall of the place and popped the boy's cranium off like a wine cork.

What Brick-Knuckle Jack _is_, is an ogre, oprhaned as most ogres are, who found himself a niche in the seedy underbelly of the city. Huge and hulking, Brick-Knuckle Jack never has trouble finding as work as an enforcer, as a debt collector, a bodyguard. And oh, how old Jack loves the city. Keeping his whiskers cropped short, wearing his iconoclastic bowler (specially tailored from three hats) and suspenders (pieced together from warjack straps). Brick-Knuckle Jack looks almost a proper man, instead of whatever rough bite of Ogre his birth name was, if his giant mother even bothered to give little Jack that much of a thought.

But when an errant thug or smuggler sees Brick-Knuckle bearing down on them, the thick brow, cruel eyes, and hands like clenching mountains, they realize that Brick-Knuckle Jack will never be a man, truly. 

And as much as he tries to deny it, Brick-Knuckle Jack knows that, too.

*****
Playing an Ogre would require level six, I believe, and I'd probably go for a Barbarian/Monk, Rogue/Monk, or something along those lines, assuming I could use the Monk class to sort of emulate a Pugilist/Street Fighter and less of a contemplative.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 15, 2007)

How many you looking for? And what about artificers from Eberron; they have a nice fit.


----------



## NPC Lord (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice!I like the description. your in, dave o.  and as for number of players, around six. artificers fit in well, usualy working on airships, or alongside warjacks.


----------



## dave_o (Mar 21, 2007)

NPC Lord said:
			
		

> Nice!I like the description. your in, dave o.  and as for number of players, around six. artificers fit in well, usualy working on airships, or alongside warjacks.




Want me to build him? If so, gimmie some guidelines unless you want me to just use the ones in the OP.


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 21, 2007)

Since you mention Savage Species, it occurred to me that an elemental character might actually fit well in a steampunk campaign. Seeing as how elementals are often used as animating spirits for constructs in steampunk campaigns it doesn't seem a stretch to imagine that the process might result in a some free-willed elementals.

An air elemental (standing in for a steam para-elemental) might act as some type of free-willed being capable of directly driving steam-powered magictech; acting as the party's pilot or mechanic after a fashion. Built using the SS monster class it could be the campaign's titular "Steampunk"! I'd call it 'Gheist'.  

An earth elemental formed of discarded scrap-metal might make a good stand-in for playing a sort of small unique free-willed warjack; a botched R&D experiment of some sort. I'd call it either 'Scrap' or 'Rusty'.

They're off the wall concepts, but that's what I tend to gravitate towards.


----------



## NPC Lord (Mar 21, 2007)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Want me to build him? If so, gimmie some guidelines unless you want me to just use the ones in the OP.



yup, go ahead and build him. i think monk/fighter would do very well. and amberus, elementals would fit in very well, as would mephits. there is already a steam mephit. i like the earth elemental.


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 21, 2007)

Someone is playing a steam mephit already? I didn't see any posts in this thread to that effect. Are you recruiting players from somewhere else? If so, what type of characters have already been created?


----------



## dave_o (Mar 21, 2007)

NPC Lord said:
			
		

> yup, go ahead and build him. i think monk/fighter would do very well. and amberus, elementals would fit in very well, as would mephits. there is already a steam mephit. i like the earth elemental.




Sixth level then? That allows me to be an Ogre and upon my next level actually take a level of a PC class.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 22, 2007)

I have a character concept from the Arcanum CRPG that I recycled for a great PbP that unfortunately died that would work here very well:

*Tondrek, Half-Orc Idiot-Savant Artificer*

Appearance: Tondrek appears hunched and unkempt---his black hair is greasy and unruly, and he does not look like he takes care of himself. His gear, however, is well taken care of--there is no damage or smudges anywhere. Over his armor, he wears some commoner's clothing that he's obviously slept in.

Personality: Tondrek constantly mutters to himself, hunching back and forth, and can be found playing with some odd mechanical bit of something in his hands. If talked to directly, he will not look directly at the talker, but answer indirectly. Of most subjects, he is not too very helpful. But when it is something he knows about (buildings, magic, etc.), we will drone on without stop. He is generally oblivious to the outside world when not talked to directly, unless something catches his fancy. Obviously magical, mechanical, or alchemical things always catch his fancy.

Background: Tondrek does not comprehend his background. He does not understand that his mother had a forbidden love affair with a orc labororer, nor that that fruit of their union would destroy his mother's reputation, severing her from her family and fortune. It doesn't know that she abandoned him in an orphanage for the many children lost in war, nor that she disappeared soon after, most likely a suicide. He just remembers playing with a lot of things during his time at the orphanage---the locks on the bar on the windows, the clocks in the very secure Headmaster's office, the small clockwork spiders he fashioned out of the kitchen broiler, the Headmaster's clock, and some bar fragments. He didn't mind when the Headmaster tossed him out after he almost burnt down the cafeteria after his last construction went awry---it just game him a larger playing field.

Tondrek makes things---mostly his construct friends. He plays like he has a low Int and Cha, which is far from the truth, but he only understand the world in a limited fashion. His artifice is a natural talent---he has never been formally trained.


----------



## NPC Lord (Mar 29, 2007)

ok dave. sorry for the wait. and stonegod, very nice. i like the whole idiot savant thing.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey, still need more characters? I was thinking of maybe a Thri-Keen or maybe even a lycanthrope?


----------



## dave_o (Mar 30, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Someone is playing a steam mephit already? I didn't see any posts in this thread to that effect. Are you recruiting players from somewhere else? If so, what type of characters have already been created?




I think he meant there's already a steam mephit in the rules.


----------



## dave_o (Mar 30, 2007)

*Brick-Knuckle Jack*
_Male Ogre (6), Chaotic Neutral_

*Attributes*
*STR* 22 (+6)
*DEX* 14 (+2)
*CON* 16 (+3)
*INT* 8 (-1)
*WIS* 10 (+0)
*CHA* 10 (+0)​
*Combat*
*HP* 48/48 *AC* 16 (+5 natural, -1 size, +2 DEX) *BAB* +3 *Size* Large *Speed* 40ft. *Initative* +2 (+2 DEX)
*Melee Attack*
+9 club 1d8+6 x2​*Ranged Attack*
+5 club 1d8+6 x2 10ft.​
*Saves*
*Fort* +7 (+4 base, +3 CON)
*Ref* +3 (+1 base, +2 DEX)
*Will* +1 (+1 base, +0 WIS)​
*Special Abilities*
_Racial_
Reach 10ft., Large size (-1 to AC, -1 to attack rolls, -4 to Hide, +4 to grapple, lifting/carrying limits 2x that of medium characters), Darkvision 60ft.
_Class_​
*Skills*
Listen +3 (+3 ranks, +0 WIS), Spot +4 (+4 ranks, +0 WIS)​
*Feats*
Power Attack, Weapon Focus (Club)​
*Equipment*
Lots o' "clubs"​
*Languages*
Common, giant​
*Description*
The name Brick-Knuckle Jack is a fixture among the less savory. Ten feet tall, at least, some claim. His shirts sewn from discarded zeppelin bags, others. Base thugs, hearing that Brick-Knuckle Jack is coming to collect payment, warble out stories of how one, just like them, lost his head over a debt without even knowing it was coming. The story goes that old Brick-Knuckle Jack simply jammed his hand through the wall of the place and popped the boy's cranium off like a wine cork.

What Brick-Knuckle Jack is, is an ogre, oprhaned as most ogres are, who found himself a niche in the seedy underbelly of the city. Huge and hulking, Brick-Knuckle Jack never has trouble finding as work as an enforcer, as a debt collector, a bodyguard. And oh, how old Jack loves the city. Keeping his whiskers cropped short, wearing his iconoclastic bowler (specially tailored from three hats) and suspenders (pieced together from warjack straps). Brick-Knuckle Jack looks almost a proper man, instead of whatever rough bite of Ogre his birth name was, if his giant mother even bothered to give little Jack that much of a thought.

But when an errant thug or smuggler sees Brick-Knuckle bearing down on them, the thick brow, cruel eyes, and hands like clenching mountains, they realize that Brick-Knuckle Jack will never be a man, truly.

And as much as he tries to deny it, Brick-Knuckle Jack knows that, too.​
*****

Not sure how to spend for equipment, also would the Hulking Hurler PrC from _Complete Warrior_ eventually be okay? I envision ole' Jack as just grabbing whatever is near by and tossing it at foes. That said, currently, his "clubs" are more like "vaguely club shaped objects he finds that would be handy for smashing and/or throwing at people."


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 5, 2007)

Am I the only one still interested in this?


----------



## Rathan (Apr 5, 2007)

I wouldn't mind making a character and trying the steampunk genra.... problem is I don't have any docs or books about it.... anyone willing to help get me started? heh..


----------



## stonegod (Apr 5, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Am I the only one still interested in this?



I am interested, but as you see, our potential GM seems to view this as not a pressing matter. That's they way things go.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 6, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I am interested, but as you see, our potential GM seems to view this as not a pressing matter. That's they way things go.



Hm. I'd already given up this game for dead. I'm still interested but I'll wait to see if anything more comes of it before I bother to stat up a character.


----------



## dave_o (Apr 6, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Hm. I'd already given up this game for dead. I'm still interested but I'll wait to see if anything more comes of it before I bother to stat up a character.




I statted up _my_ character and he's awesome.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 6, 2007)

He is indeed a very spiffy ogre, but I'm still going to wait for more definitive signs of life.


----------



## dave_o (Apr 6, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> He is indeed a very spiffy ogre, but I'm still going to wait for more definitive signs of life.




Maybe someone else could take up the reigns? If NPC Lord is letting it rot I'm sure he won't mind.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 6, 2007)

Are you volunteering?


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 6, 2007)

Man, i really wanted to play this game. I made a very spiffy character, but i don't know if anyone would let me use him, Halfling Werebear (ecl 6, black bear instead of brown). Does anyone else want to volunteer to lead this game? (Not it)


----------



## dave_o (Apr 6, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Man, i really wanted to play this game. I made a very spiffy character, but i don't know if anyone would let me use him, Halfling Werebear (ecl 6, black bear instead of brown). Does anyone else want to volunteer to lead this game? (Not it)




I might be volunteering but that'd put you in two of my games.  It really depends on my upcoming schedule, but steampunk _is_ my favorite genre. However! I would be running the game in my own steampunk setting, Rivets Eternal, instead of the Iron Kingdoms analogue that NPC Lord was thinking about.

Now, before we start thinking serious about this, Rivets Eternal has this (and more):


A world which is largely unexplored, with the main cultural focuses having been advancement of technology instead of exploration
Lots of zeppelins powered by means both thaumaturgic and mechanical, with air-docks in both of the two major cities in the world
Main player character races focusing around: Humans, Dwarves, Bugbears, Goblins, and Gnomes; Elves exist in the world, but have been enslaved since time immaterial
A capital city of the Empire, called Trenchtown, wrought in the shape of a massive cog straddling a swill of a river, and a free city called Zeakaden, with strange legislature (gambling is incredibly prevalent to a point in which the "owner" of the city is annually decided via games of chance) and ruled by a caste of intelligent undead called Deadmen

But here's hoping NPC Lord comes back because I'd love to _play_ in a steampunk game.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 6, 2007)

I think I wouldn't mind being in two of your games dave_o just means you're able to weave a great story   (Dm suckup for better gear and long life) but I'll let others say if they want in before I claim a spot though I really want one


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 7, 2007)

Seeing as our potential DM has been MIA for a week, mayhaps someone else should take over. But I'd say give a bit more time to resurface.


----------



## dave_o (Apr 7, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Seeing as our potential DM has been MIA for a week, mayhaps someone else should take over. But I'd say give a bit more time to resurface.




That's what I'm thinking too, but I'll probably take up the reigns if he bails, though I'll make a new recruting thread and stuff.

Now to work on my _other_ game!


----------



## Unkabear (Apr 7, 2007)

Ir has been a while since I have tried for a game on this board.  But Steampunk is just too much to turn down.  Either DM would be fine with me.  The character concepts would be either

*Air Gnome Rogue - Daelen Deepbreath* is more at home in the rigging than on any solid surface.  He is a fiercely loyal man and will do anything for his crew up to and including acquiring any items that they may need to continue their journey and exploration.

*Pixie Rogue or Artificer - Patch* a mechanic assisting in the maintenance of the ship providing easy access to the more hard to reach places for repair.  Though being able to turn invisible at will offers other unique advantages to the crew when they need reconnaissance done.

I would be more than happy with eithr character though I have not had a chance to play a pixie before.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 7, 2007)

as I said before... I've been cooped up in my little irc game which only has core rules... thusly... some games like steampunkish ones are new to me... if I could get some help from someone on how to make a character I can come up with a concept based on that I beleive.... I wouldn't mind getting down with something new.. I like a challenge.. I just need a bit of that "duuuhh... birds" newbie stupid help heh


----------



## dave_o (Apr 7, 2007)

Rathan said:
			
		

> as I said before... I've been cooped up in my little irc game which only has core rules... thusly... some games like steampunkish ones are new to me... if I could get some help from someone on how to make a character I can come up with a concept based on that I beleive.... I wouldn't mind getting down with something new.. I like a challenge.. I just need a bit of that "duuuhh... birds" newbie stupid help heh




What kind of questions do you have? Also, You Bastard! I remember that from back in the day!


----------



## Rathan (Apr 7, 2007)

heh... gotta love having a well placed sig.. and yes dave_o.. I remember you... I'm trying to resurect the game from it's ashes once more.... check out the link if you want to...

as for steampunkish rp.. can you give me an quick overview of timeframe?.... ummm... tech levels?... what the concept is all about..... as well I need to know how to make a chara... is it done with core 3.5 books?.. or is it it's own system? if so can you point me in the direction of some refrence docs to I can review them?

- Rathan


----------



## dave_o (Apr 8, 2007)

Rathan said:
			
		

> heh... gotta love having a well placed sig.. and yes dave_o.. I remember you... I'm trying to resurect the game from it's ashes once more.... check out the link if you want to...
> 
> as for steampunkish rp.. can you give me an quick overview of timeframe?.... ummm... tech levels?... what the concept is all about..... as well I need to know how to make a chara... is it done with core 3.5 books?.. or is it it's own system? if so can you point me in the direction of some refrence docs to I can review them?
> 
> - Rathan




If you want a sort of general idea about steampunk, check out the Wikipedia article for it. http://www.wikipedia.org/Steampunk That said, essentially steampunk is a setting in which technology is roughly that of our Victorian era, that is, steam powered devices, zeppelins, rudimentary firearms (we're talking flintlocks and muskets here). Magic also usually plays a role, typically with a sort of technology flavor -- using batteries and wires to complete spells, etc. Although some settings play up the divide between magic and technology, and in that case magic would be a huge departure from technological devices. 

The -punk, most people don't realize, comes from a sort of ubiquitious distrust of government or large organizations. Just as in cyberpunk where there are large corporations and governments working against each over (and often times the common man), so too are there large organizations and governments bumping shoulders.

There's not a system, per se: you've got GURPS Steampunk (not running that), Iron Kingdoms (a published D&D 3.5 setting), Sorcery & Steam (a Sword and Sorcery Studios sourcebook for D&D which I really dig), and I'm sure various other supplements. Steampunk is a genre, not so much a set of gaming mechanics.

If you'd like to do some homework, read China Mieville's works (in the same world, but not technically a series): Perdido Street Station, Iron Council, and The Scar.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 8, 2007)

I will check out those few suggestions... but it still doesn't help me with character creation.... I mean are there diffrent classes than normal 3.5 core?.... if so where can I find the descrips and makeup for these?..... I've played shadowrun before and I'd assume the rp and culture would be liken to steampunk... so I guess I've had a sort of experience with the setting..... but again my problem now is character creation...... little help here..... if it's easier to get some help with this vis yahoo instant messanger of MSN.. let me know we can chat there if you have either of those it migbht make this alot easier heh


----------



## dave_o (Apr 8, 2007)

Rathan said:
			
		

> I will check out those few suggestions... but it still doesn't help me with character creation.... I mean are there diffrent classes than normal 3.5 core?.... if so where can I find the descrips and makeup for these?..... I've played shadowrun before and I'd assume the rp and culture would be liken to steampunk... so I guess I've had a sort of experience with the setting..... but again my problem now is character creation...... little help here..... if it's easier to get some help with this vis yahoo instant messanger of MSN.. let me know we can chat there if you have either of those it migbht make this alot easier heh




The numbers don't matter so much right now, just a concept really.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 8, 2007)

well.... I dunno really what I want...... it seems we have the muscle covered.. as well as the tech aspect in an artificer..... I dunno possibly a sneaky sort.... rogue-ish possibly.... a contact of some sort someone has 'tapped' for an important mission.. I was thinking a shady type goblin informant maybe.... maybe a bugbear merc?.... those don't sound too bad to me right off the top of my head..... but again without any kind of chara creation system I can litterally LOOK at, that's all I have so far.....

- Rathan


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 8, 2007)

So Dave_o, do you have any feedback to offer on the elemental character ideas I'd originally sketched out?


----------



## NPC Lord (Apr 17, 2007)

REALY SORRY! my computer crashed(literaly. my cat is evil like that), and it has taken me some time to get back. i havent left this game to rot, so back to business. ambrus, i like the elementals, especialy the earth one. if you could flesh it out a bit, that would be great.unkabear,I like patch. Oh,  and two other things: goblins are different in my world, they are small, agile, and techno-savants. building warmachines seems to come almost instinctualy to them. they're still very warlike, just now you will be more impressed when they kill you. they are also a core race. the second thing is this: guilds. political intrigue abound, so many sucessfull people are members. However, what started off as just a way for mutual protection transformed into an all-out class war, as each faction strives to acheive total dominance, usualy resulting in bloodshed. as for classes, they're the same as 3.5, but including monster classes from savage species. also, there are new weapons. here they are:

      Weapon   Dam.   Critical Range  Type  Cost    Weight  Range  Misc.
       Pistol      1d8         20           b&p    150gp   2lbs    100      ---
       Rifle        2d6         20          b&p     250gp  5lbs     150   
   Scattershot  2d6        20           s&p     275gp  6lbs     50     30 ft cone
    Devestator  5d8        18-20      b        2,000gp 20lbs    200    20 ft blast
   Handbomb    2d8        19-20      b&fire 150/3     5lbs   40      10 ft blast
 Autocrossbow 1d6       !9-20        p        300      6lbs    60      3 shots/round


----------



## stonegod (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm going to have to pass on this one. Everyone have fun!


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 18, 2007)

He's alive! As for monstrous races, Lycanthropes ok?


----------



## dave_o (Apr 18, 2007)

Yay! Is ole' Brick-Knuckle still good?


----------



## Rathan (Apr 18, 2007)

hey NPC_Lord.. nice to see you back... again I will ask this.. if the classes are still the sameas DnD 3.5 core.....how is tech weaved into all this?.. are there diffrent skills and the like used to work steam machines.. or even build them.. or is there an actual steampunk rules system with classes I'm missing here?... I'm really intrested but if you read up.. I haven't the foggiest how to make a chara as I've never played a steampunk game before I would assume is SLIGHTLY like shadowrun.... setting style that is... but as for making a chara.. heh.. I'm lostg and would need some help... if you have yahoo instant messanger or MSN messenger let me know I'll email my screennames and maybe we can work on a chara sheet together... I would assume it's easier done so on a chat service than on here or email....

Thanks,

- Rathan


----------



## NPC Lord (Apr 19, 2007)

yeah dave, jack is still good. As for lycanthropes, they're good too. For skills, there are two new ones: pilot and knowledge(steamworks&magitech). Pilot is used for controling any vehicle, be it a reaver, a wartrak, ar an airship. knowledge(steamworks&magitech) is technical knowledge of how technology works, and is nessesary for constructing any magitech. normal skills are used for crafting them. also, I will post them firearms-related feats either today or tomorrow.

   as for my email, its not working right right now, but ill let you know when it gets back up.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 19, 2007)

So the game is back on then? Heh. Alright, so can I get a run down of who's playing and what their race/class breakdown is?

For me the decision of which elemental type to play is largely dependant on the adventuring environment. If the party undertakes typical adventures on the ground then an earth elemental could work well. If we're going to be zipping around on an airship most of the time then an earth elemental's special properties will prove largely useless; not to mention the aversion I'd imagine an earth elemental would have towards flying in general. An air elemental on the other hand would work well aboard an airship. Are we going to start off together as a crew on an airship? If so which role does each player inspect to fill?

Also, I believe 'Pilot' is simply a profession; IIRC it's mentioned in the Arms & Equipment guide as the means by which various crafts are driven.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 20, 2007)

whelp.... as for me... I'd kinda like to play a goblin or goblin-ish builder and pilot of some soft..... I guess rogue would be the best class for him to start I might multiclass to sorc ar some point...... hey wait.... what level are these character supposed to be again?


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 20, 2007)

I believe NPC lord okayed Dave-O's ECL 6 ogre character, so I guess that's the default PC level.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 20, 2007)

hmmm.. think I'll go strait rogue then for now.... hey NPC_Lord.. you mentioned goblin are thier own PC race or something.?. any chance to get a post of what racial stuff they get so I can mix up a chara... and are those tech skills class skills for a rogue?....


----------



## dave_o (Apr 20, 2007)

NPC Lord said:
			
		

> yeah dave, jack is still good. As for lycanthropes, they're good too. For skills, there are two new ones: pilot and knowledge(steamworks&magitech). Pilot is used for controling any vehicle, be it a reaver, a wartrak, ar an airship. knowledge(steamworks&magitech) is technical knowledge of how technology works, and is nessesary for constructing any magitech. normal skills are used for crafting them. also, I will post them firearms-related feats either today or tomorrow.
> 
> as for my email, its not working right right now, but ill let you know when it gets back up.




If you'd like a Gmail account I can hook you up.


----------



## NPC Lord (Apr 23, 2007)

ambrus, i'd proably go for the earth elemental, because airships are VERY expensive, and only the fairly well-off can afford to ride one, let alpne own one. as for the racial stats for goblins, -1 str,+2 dex, +1 int, - 2 cha, DV 60ft, + 1 for tech related skills. and dave, id like that.


----------



## dave_o (Apr 23, 2007)

NPC Lord said:
			
		

> ambrus, i'd proably go for the earth elemental, because airships are VERY expensive, and only the fairly well-off can afford to ride one, let alpne own one. as for the racial stats for goblins, -1 str,+2 dex, +1 int, - 2 cha, DV 60ft, + 1 for tech related skills. and dave, id like that.




I need an e-mail addy to send the invite to, so make some throw away Hotmail account or something.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 23, 2007)

Rolf Panzerbjörn, Halfling Werebear. I used a black bear instead of brown, so his ECL is 6. He has no class yet, but he will probably go for barbarian or warshaper (complete warrior, if you'd allow it). 

[sblock=halfing form] 
Name: Rolf Panzerbjörn
Class: none yet, but barbarian/warshaper when I can
Race: Halfling Werebear (humanoid shape changer)
Alignment: CG
Age: 20
Weight: 30
Height: 3’
Gender: Male
Level: 6
HP:  21/21 

Experience:
Abilities (Halfling) 
STR 14 (+2) 
DEX 16 (+3) 
CON 16 (+3) 
INT 10 (+0) 
WIS 10 (+0)
CHA 8 (-1)

Statistics 
AC 16 (+3 dex, +2 natural, +1 size) 

FORT +4 
REF +4
WILL +3
INIT +3

Melee +5  (2 BAB, 1 Size, 2 STR)


Ranged +6 (2 BAB, 1 Size, 1 racial (thrown / sling only) 3 Dex)

Speed 20 ft 

Feats 
Iron Will (Lycanthrope Bonus)
Multi Attack (From HD)
Power Attack (From HD)

Racial Features 
Size small, +2 climb, jump, move silently, listen,  +1 all saving throws, +1 on thrown weapons/ slings, Scent, Low Light Vision, Alternate Form, Lycanthropic empathy, Curse of Lycanthropy, +2 natural armor, +4 swim

Class Features 
N/A

Skills 
Climb + 6 (2 ranks, 2 racial, 2 STR)
Swim + 8 (2 ranks, 4 racial, 2 STR)
Listen +4 (2 ranks, 2 racial)

Languages 
Common 
Halfling
[/sblock]

[sblock=Hybrid and Bear Form]

Abilities
STR 22 (+6)
DEX 18 (+4)
CON 20 (+5)
INT 10 (+0) 
WIS 10 (+0)
CHA 8 (-1)

Statistics 
AC 18 (+4 dex, +4 natural)

FORT +6
REF +5
WILL +3

INIT +4

DR 10/ silver 

Melee +8 (2 BAB, 6 STR) 
+8 (2) Claws (1d4+6 x2)
+6 Bite (1d6+3 x2) **Curse of Lycanthropy**

Ranged +6 (2 BAB, 1 racial (thrown / sling only), 4 Dex) (Hybrid form only)

Speed 40 ft

Feats 
Iron Will (Lycanthrope Bonus)
Multi Attack (From HD)
Power Attack (From HD)

Racial Features 
Size small, +2 climb, jump, move silently, listen,  +1 all saving throws, +1 on thrown weapons/ slings, Scent, Low Light Vision, Alternate Form, Lycanthropic empathy, Curse of Lycanthropy, +2 natural armor, +4 swim

Class Features 
N/A

Skills 
Climb +10 (2 ranks, 2 racial, 6 STR)
Swim +12 (2 ranks, 4 racial, 6 STR)
Listen +4 (2 ranks, 2 racial)

Languages 
Common 
Halfling
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 23, 2007)

NPC Lord said:
			
		

> Ambrus, i'd proably go for the earth elemental, because airships are VERY expensive, and only the fairly well-off can afford to ride one, let alpne own one.



I see. My only issue is that both Brick-Knuckle Jack and Rolf Panzerbjörn are high-strength bruisers. It'd seem that adding a high-strength earth elemental would simply be adding more of the same to the party. A bit of variety might be desireable. I have some good ideas for the air elemental so I think I'll try statting it up as an alternative. That being said, would you allow me to multi-class out of air elemental after 3rd level; essentially being an advanced Monster Manual Small Air Elemental? I think I'd like to remain a small elemental and possibly take levels in scout.

So who's still playing this game? Looks like Dave–o, Necro_Kinder and possible Rathan (as a goblin rogue) are still around.

Here's a pair of character builds; the first incorporating three levels of scout and the second being a straight class air-elemental. I'd consider switching some ranks into Profession (pilot) if you believe the party is likely to deal with driveable warjacks and other steam-powered vehicles.








*Master Gheist*

[sblock=Air Elemental 3 / Scout 3]
N Small Elemental [Air]
*Init* +11; *Senses* Spot +8, Listen +8
Darkvision 60 ft.
*Languages* Auran, Common
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*AC* 20, touch 17
*hp* ? (3d8+3d6+18)
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +12, *Will* +2
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Spd* Fly 110 ft. (perfect)
*Melee* slam +11 (1d4+2)
*Ranged* 
*Base Atk* +4; Grp +2
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 22, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 10, Chr 8
*Feats* Combat Reflexes, Extended Reach, Flyby Attack, Great Flyby Attack, Improved Initiative, Weapon Finesse (slam)
*Skills* Hide +19, Listen +8, Move Silently +15, Spot +8
*Class features* skirmish (1d6, +1 AC), trapfinding, uncanny dodge, trackless step, battle fortitude +1
*Special Abilities* Air mastery, whirlwind (1d4, Ref save DC 14)
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Possessions* 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Treasure* 
*Experience* 15,000
––––––––––––––––––––––––– 
*Height* 4-ft. *Weight* 1 lb[/sblock][sblock=Air Elemental 6]
N Medium Elemental [Air]
*Init* +11; *Senses* Spot +6, Listen +6
Darkvision 60 ft.
*Languages* Auran, Common
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*AC* 20, touch 17, flat-footed 13
*hp* ? (4d8+16)
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +11, *Will* +1
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Spd* Fly 100 ft. (perfect)
*Melee* slam +10 (1d6+3)
*Ranged* 
*Base Atk* +3; Grp +6
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 24, Con 18, Int 10, Wis 10, Chr 8
*Feats* Extended Reach, Flyby Attack, Great Flyby Attack, Improved Initiative, Weapon Finesse (slam)
*Skills*  Listen +6, Spot +6
*Special Abilities* Air mastery, whirlwind (1d6, Ref save DC 16)
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Possessions* 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Treasure* 
*Experience* 15,000
––––––––––––––––––––––––– 
*Height* 8-ft. *Weight* 2 lb[/sblock]

Background: Master Gheist started its existence on this plane soon after arcanists began trying to bind elemental spirits into magitech devices. Magic had returned only a short time earlier and skilled practitioners were still refining the process and mistakes were unavoidable. Called from its home plane into a research workshop the entity which would become known as Master Gheist was inadvertently released from a defective device and blew out of the lab window as would any other spring gale.

Being unable to find its way out of this strange material plane, the elemental spirit had spent the following few years blowing about the countryside, learning of this world's peoples, places and customs. The elusive spirit has unintentionally sparked rumors during its travels by rustling curtains and clothing with its passing and whistling its way through empty attics and cellars. Now known as 'Master Gheist', the elemental is a creature of rumor and nursery tales; a bogey spoken of in whispers to overly-curious children who must be scared into avoiding dangerous areas.

Some in the know are aware of the free-willed elemental's true nature and take advantage of its particular talents to covertly perform tasks on their behalf. When called into service, usually by displaying a white banner in a visible area, Master Gheist soon appears to negotiate a contract. People in the city's underworld have, of late, been teaming Master Gheist with Brick-Knuckle Jack to help the ogre pugilist locate deadbeats.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 23, 2007)

I'll stat up mah goblin at some point within the next two days..... but I just want to make sure as I think my question was missed.... are the new (to me.. heh) tech skills class skills for the rogue class? also... I assume the ability it's tied to is int for both?


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 23, 2007)

The Arms & Equipment guide denotes Pilot as a Profession skill, which is in turn Wisdom based.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 23, 2007)

ok..... nice to know...... but still... as I don't have any of the books besides core 3.5.... I still need to know if they are rogue class skills or no... sorry newbie to steampunk as I said before as well a not very versed in anything not core rules heh

oh.... also... as my goblin will be more than likely ranged combat savvy... I could use those feats for firearms NPC Lord

Thanks,

-Rathan


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 24, 2007)

All classes have Profession as a class skill.


----------



## Land Outcast (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey, is there an opening for a Tuberculose Rakshasa Gambler?

If the answer is "yes", I'll follow that with a petition to expand the Rakshasa's class skills (Gather Information, Sleight of Hand, Search, Disable Device, among others)


----------



## Land Outcast (Apr 24, 2007)

They forgot to factor the +9 natural armor bonus into the "Rakshasa Class"
 Lvl 1 [+2], Lvl 3 [+2], Lvl 5 [+2], Lvl 7 [+2], Lvl 9 [+1]

The 3.5 Rakshasa doesn't have "Spell Immunity", it has Spell Resistance 27 (and CR 10)
Lvl 3 [5+level], Lvl 6 [10+level], Lvl 9 [15+level], Lvl 12 [17+level])

[sblock=Doc]
*Doc Killmer*
_Male Rakshasa (6), Neutral Evil_
*Outsider (Evil, Lawful)*

*Attributes*
*STR* 10 (+0)
*DEX* 17 (+3)
*CON* 12 (+1)
*INT* 12 (+1)
*WIS* 8 (-1)
*CHA* 20 (+5)​
*Combat*
*HP* 20 (3d8+3) *AC* 20 (+3 DEX, +6 Natural, +1 Bracers) *BAB* +3 *Size* Medium *Speed* 40ft. *Initative* +3 (+3 DEX)
*Melee Attack*
+3 2 claws 1d4 x2
and bite -2 1d6 x2​*Ranged Attack*
+6 pistol 1d8 x2 100ft.
+6 rifle 2d6 x2 150ft.​
*Saves* *SR 16*
*Fort* +5 (+3 base, +1 CON, +1 Resistance)
*Ref* +7 (+3 base, +3 DEX, +1 Resistance)
*Will* +3 (+3 base, -1 WIS)[/indent, +1 Resistance]

*Spells:* CL 3; Spells Per Day 6/7; Spells Known 5/3:
0: Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1: Hypnotism, True Strike, Shield


*Special Abilities*
_Racial_
Darkvision 60ft.
Alternate Form 3/day (2 hours, +10 to diguise)
Detect Thoughts 3/day (CL 10, DC 18, +4 to bluff and disguise)
SR 16

*Skills*

Bluff +15 (+6 ranks, +5 Cha, +4 Racial)
Disguise +15 (+6 ranks, +5 Cha, +4 Racial)
Gather Information +11 (+6 ranks, +5 Cha)
Intimidate +11 (+6 ranks, +5 Cha)
Listen +5 (+6 ranks, -1 Wis)
Profession (Gambler) +7 (+6 ranks, +1 Int)
Sense Motive (+6 ranks, -1 Wis)
Sleight of Hand +9 (+6 ranks, +3 Cha)
Spot +5 (+6 ranks, -1 Wis)​
*Feats*
Martial Weapon Proficiency (All)
Simple Weapon Proficiency (All)
Quick Draw
[Rapid reload?]​
*Equipment*

Bag of Holding Type I [2500gp]
Bracers of Armor +1 [1000gp]
Wand of Magic Missile (CL 7th) [5250gp]
Cloak of Resistance +1 [1000gp]
Scroll of Animate Dead (CL 7th) [1050gp]
Potion of CLW [50gp]
200gp

Dagger (x2)
Pistol (x2) [300gp]
Rifle [250gp]
Smokepowder & Bullets [400gp]

"Doc's Medicine"
Deck of Cards (With two razor-edge metal cards)
Dice
Cup (x3)
Small ball
Table Cover
Hand Drill
Small Knife
String and Sewing Needle​
*Languages*
Common, Infernal, Undercommon, [LANGUAGE]​[/sblock]

Background Forthcoming.​


----------



## Rathan (Apr 24, 2007)

ok... another question.... I believe for NPC Lord..... tools of the trade?.... I mean what to take?... wrenches and the like I'd assume.. but how much are they?....

also.... do goblins in your game get all the rest of the racial bounses as normal goblins... like dark vision and the like as well?

yeesh.. I keep comming up with questions as I create my character..... on rifles and pistols... how long does it take to reload? also... the damages for both of those for small sized creatures?..... assuming goblins are small in your world heh

one more I guess.. heh. it seems I have about 2000 gold left to spend... and I'm looking for a way to spend it... it is possible to buy a small steam-mech to start with.. or are they really expensive?

[sblock=Grump the Goblin]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B]Grump
[B]Class:[/B]Rogue
[B]Race:[/B]Goblin
[B]Size:[/B]Small
[B]Gender:[/B]Male
[B]Alignment:[/B]TN
[B]Deity:[/B]?

[B]Str:[/B]12	+1	(-1 Racial)		[B]Level:[/B]6			[B]XP:[/B] 15000
[B]Dex:[/B]17	+3	(+2 Racial)		[B]BAB:[/B]+5			[B]HP:[/B] 29 (Max Fisrt 1/2 Evens + Con. 1/2+1 Odds + Con)
[B]Con:[/B]12	+1				[B]Grapple:[/B]+0 (-4 Small)	[B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B]16	+3	(+1 Racial +1 Level)	[B]Speed:[/B]30'		[B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B]12	+1				[B]Init:[/B]+3 (+3 Dex)		[B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B]8	-1	(-2 Racial)		[B]ACP:[/B]-2			[B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

		[B]Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]		10	+6	-	+3	+1	-	-	20
[B]Touch:[/B]14		[B]Flatfooted:[/B]17

			[B]Base	Mod	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]			2	+1	+1	+4
[B]Ref:[/B]			5	+3	+1	+9
[B]Will:[/B]			2	+1	+1	+3

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage		DmgType	Critical[/B]
Magitech Pistol		+8	1d6+1d4		B&P	20x2
+1 Rapier		+7	1d4+2		P	18-20x2						

[B]Languages:[/B]Common, Goblin, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant

[B]Abilities:[/B]

Racial:
-1str,+2 Dex, +1 Int, -2 Cha
+1 for all tech skills (Profession: Pilot, Knowledge: Steamworks&Magitech)
Small size: +1 bonus to Armor Class, +1 bonus on attack rolls, +4 bonus on Hide checks, -4 penalty on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits ¾ those of Medium characters.
A goblin’s base land speed is 30 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
+4 racial bonus on Move Silently and Ride checks.
Automatic Languages: Common, Goblin. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Orc

Class:
Sneak Attack +3d6
TrapSense +2
Uncanny Dodge (Dex to AC)
Evasion
Trapfinding

Rustyfoot the Crusher (Large Construct)
HD: 6d10+15 (40) [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1003240]For my crusher constructs HP (6d10+15=40)[/url]
Speed: 40ft. (20 nat, +20 Mod)
AC: 25 (-1 Size, -1 Dex +14 Natural, +3 Armor Mod)
Base Attack/Grapple: +8/+19
AttacK: 'Stomp' +12 Melee (2d10+5), Pyre Cannon +7 (5d6 Fire x2, 250ft Range)
Full Attack: 2 Stomps +12 Melee (2d10+5) or Pyre Cannon +7 (5d6 Fire x2)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft.
Special Qualities: Construct traits, DR 10/bludgeoning, Fire Resistance 10, Immune to Bullrush (Mod), SR 20 (Mod)
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +2, Will +3
Abilities: Str 20, Dex 9, Con 0, Int 0, Wis 11, Cha 1
Mods:
Pyre Cannon(4 shots): 		500 gp
10 Tanks of Ammo (4 shot)	500 gp
Speed Legs: 			250 gp
Improved Fortification 		100 gp
Heavy Legs:			200 gp
Arcanite Shellx2:		1200 gp


[B]Feats:[/B]Exotic Weapon Prof Pistol, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, 

[B]Skill Points:[/B]93		[B]MaxRanks:[/B]9/4.5
[B]Skills			Ranks	Mod	Total[/B]
Profession: Pilot		9	+1	+10	
Knowledge: Steamworks&Magitech	9	+3/+5	+12	
Appraise			5	+3/+5	+8/+10	
Disable Device			9	+3/+5	+12/+14
Forgery				5	+3	+8
Open Lock			7	+3/+5	+10/+12
Craft: Steamworks&Magitech 	7	+3/+5	+10/+12
Tumble				7	+3	+10
Listen				7	+1	+8
Spot				7	+1	+8
Search				7	+3	+10
Hide				7	+7	+14
Move Silently			7	+7	+14
Ride(Racial)			0	+7	+7

	
[B]Equipment:						Cost  Weight[/B]
Magitech Pistol						2655gp	1lbs
Smokepowder and Bullets	(100 Bullets)			400gp	2.5lbs
+1 Rapier						2370gp	1lb
+2 Chain Shirt						4250gp	12.5lbs
Cloak of Resistance +1					1000gp	.5lbs
Artisan’s Outfit (Worn Under Armor)			-	-
Backpack						2gp	1lb
Rustyfist the Crusher					1800gp	-
(Items here-on in are in my backpack)				
Masterwork Artisan’s Tools (Steamworks&mMgitech)	55gp	2.5lbs
Masterwork Thieves’ Tools				100gp	1lbs
Magnifying Glass					100gp	-
Flint and steel						1gp	-
Ink, 40 sheets of Paper					12gp	-
Inkpen							1sp	-
Belt Pounches x3					3gp	.75lbs
Waterskin						1gp	2lbs						
[B]Total Weight:[/B]22.25lbs	[B]Money:[/B]269gp 17sp 20cp

				[B]Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]		32	33-64	65-97	194	485

[B]Age:[/B]27
[B]Height:[/B]3'10"
[B]Weight:[/B]89lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B]Solid Yellow
[B]Hair:[/B]Dark Blue
[B]Skin:[/B]Light Green
```

*Appearance:*Comming Soon

*Background:*Comming Soon [/sblock]


----------



## NPC Lord (Apr 24, 2007)

ok, here are the new firearms feats so far:

  weapon proficeincy(Firearms)
  You can weild guns & other firearms
Benefit: you may weild any normal firearm without suffering a penalty.

  Marksman
You are skilled at hitting targets most others could not.
Prerequisite: weapon proficeincy(Firearms)
Benifit: Add +1 to attacks with firearms.

  Pistolwhip
Even without ammo, your guns are still a threat.
Prerequisite: weapon proficeincy(Firearms), str 14
Benifit: When weilding a pistol, you gail a close combat attack that deals d3 damage and provokes attacks of oppertunity.

 Snipershot
By targeting a foes vitals, you can do more damage than normal.
Prerequisite: weapon proficeincy(Firearms), marksman, Knowledge(any),15 ranks
when attacking an opponent of the type your knowledge skill designates(if more than one, choose one), you get +1 to attack&damage rolls.

 thats it,for now im still working out the bugs on the others.


----------



## NPC Lord (Apr 24, 2007)

Land, i approve.


Rathan 

tools of the trade?.... I mean what to take?... wrenches and the like I'd assume.. but how much are they?....25gp for a basic tool kit

also.... do goblins in your game get all the rest of the racial bounses as normal goblins... like dark vision and the like as well? yup, but my stat mods replace the normal ones

yeesh.. I keep comming up with questions as I create my character..... on rifles and pistols... how long does it take to reload? also... the damages for both of those for small sized creatures?..... assuming goblins are small in your world heh it takes a standard action to reload a pistol, but 2 rounds to reload a rifle(magitch pistols are like our modern ones, at least in the way ammo is, but rifles are more arcahaic) pistols work the same for small creatures, but rifles are shrunken one die size.

one more I guess.. heh. it seems I have about 2000 gold left to spend... and I'm looking for a way to spend it... it is possible to buy a small steam-mech to start with.. or are they really expensive?
most are, but a crusher is within your price range. treat as a clay golem, with following changes: -5 STR, 1/2 hd, loose magic immune, gain DR10/bludgeoning, kindlebox, fire resistance 10

Kindlebox: a small sphere of fire Arcanite( condennsed magic, and integral part of most magitech), power source of many low grade steam-mechs. if exposed to water, renders its mech helpless until 1 point of fire damage is dealt to it.

and guys, my email is doom-180@hotmail.com


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 24, 2007)

NPC Lord, I sent a gmail invitation to your hotmail account.


----------



## Land Outcast (Apr 25, 2007)

Good!   


Doc Killmer has been around for a long time, most don't remember the first time he showed his face around, or to be more precise, the first time his cards were seen around.
Killmer is a thin, almost gaunt man in his fourties with sharp bony features, jet black hair, jet black thin moustache, and jet black eyes which offer stark contrast with his pale (almost waxy) skin.

"Doc" comes not from his profession but from his utter refusal to see an actual doctor (or priest, now that mistic powers have returned to the land) about his condition: chronic coughing fits attack him, leaving bloodied spit in his mouth and on his lips.

His living has been made from gamblers trying to beat him at his own game (The Tiger, Doc was the one to introduce it when he came and now is a "popular" card game) or at trying to best him in other games of chance. Of course, he does lose everyso often or people would not be disposed to return, but when odds are against him he quickly corrects their course with a split-second distraction and a flick of the wrist.

Spy, mediator, sometimes executioner.
This man has people who owe him, but not only because of game expenses. His other trade is the inmaterial one, words and information are his tools and merchandise. Doc sometimes falls into debt on purpose when he knows that the man he owes to has a problem that could use his services, that is how he comes to have important contacts most of the time.

He allows gaming debts to -sometimes- be repayed in favors and information, but some of that information is curiously arcane for a professional gambler...

That answers to his carefully hidden nature: deposed Rakshasa.
When the fading of magic took place he somehow lost his nature and was severely weakened, stuck in a human shell, with something he hasn't figured out what is devouring him from the inside. As the roll of years went by, desperation gave place to relief when his nails began to toughen, which gave place to anger when he realized the process of recovery would be excruciatingly slow... but he already had his place set in savage society, and was enjoying it.

He now seaches for a way to recover his original power quicker, and in the path towards this goal he bends others to his will, conserving his nature a secret, fearful of blessed bolts bearing the kiss of the pale lady, and being eaten from the inside by *something*.

...

He doesn't smooth out his moustache
He doesn't look at the others
It seems like he would bore through the cards if he looked at them with more intensity
A smile forms on his face, a slightly cynic smile
The others at the game leave their cards on the table and go away, knowing...

_Full House! 
Pair of Aces and Leg of Tigers!_


----------



## Rathan (Apr 25, 2007)

NPC Lord said:
			
		

> but a crusher is within your price range...




Ok.... how much?... and do I ride in this thing or is is more like a golem of steam mechina? and is the kindlebox a seperate price from the steam mech? 

also... does it come with weaponry or do I have to buy that if it's equipable?




			
				NPC Lord said:
			
		

> (magitch pistols are like our modern ones, at least in the way ammo is, but rifles are more arcahaic)




How much for a magitech pistol as apposed a regular one?... more or less then a pistol +1 for instance?.... as well... on the magitechj pistols... reload time?... rate of fire?


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 25, 2007)

Land Outcast, I like your character's background. It's an interesting idea to have your character be cursed without his regular monstrous abilities.  

NPC, did you have a chance to look over my elemental writeup? Are we to pick our gear with starting funds appropriate to our characters' level?

Also, if I can offer a few comments on your firearms feats... it seems to me that you're giving yourself added work for little reason. It'd be enough to say that firearms are *exotic weapons* and require an appropriate feat to use them without a -4 non-proficiency penalty.

Your *marksman* feat seems effectively identical to the Weapon Finesse (firearms) feat.

*Pistolwhip* seems rather worthless since its benefit (granting a melee attack option that deals 1d3 damage and that provokes an AoO) is almost the same as attacking an opponent with a barehanded punch. Why bother spending a feat on it? Since a character already has to spend an exotic weapon proficiency to use a firearm properly why not simply grant all firearm wielders the ability to pistolwhip with damage identical to that of a club sized for their character? Non-proficient wielders receive a -4 penalty (the same for using an improvised weapon) while proficient users can make a normal melee attack roll.

*Snipershot* sounds pretty much like it wants to be Weapon Specialization (firearms) to me. Why not just use the existing feats as they appear in the RAW and simply allow them to be taken as normal for firearms? Save yourself the hassle of trying to create and balance new feats. Just a thought.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 25, 2007)

Quick question, would Rolf be proficient with any weapons? In the MM and SRD it doesn't say anything about Lycans getting weapon proficiencies automatically, but don't most other monstrous races get at least simple weapons?


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 25, 2007)

Proficiency for monsters is dependant upon their type and subtype. As a humanoid and a  shapechanger Rolf should gain proficiency with his natural weapons, with simple weapons, and with any weapons or armor mentioned in the monster manual creature description. For Rolf that would seem to include light armor proficiency, shield proficiency and greataxe or throwing axe proficiency (its unclear if you get the last two together or have to pick one or the other).


----------



## NPC Lord (Apr 25, 2007)

first off, ambrus, i look at your write-up. i like it. i also agree with what you said about the feats. just use the normal ranged weapons feats for firearms. secondly, rathan, you can ride ON a crusher, but its unstable, fiery core might make its insides unpleasant. as for cost, 1800gp, kindlebox included. you can add wweapons of its size(large), but they cost 150gp more to be mounted on.

 yes magitech pistols count as +1 pistols, though the can be outfitted with special arcanite modifications so in addition to there normal damage, they deal 1d4 elemetal energy damage. such modifications cost 155gp. as for reload time, 1 standard action, rate of fire is the same.


?


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 25, 2007)

Ambrus, thanks. But if you read the MM or SRD on Werebears, the character has class levels in Warrior, which i beleive is where he proficiencies for the axes come from. Maybe the armor as well?


----------



## Land Outcast (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Ambrus   ,
I'm conscious the background is awfully sketchy (I didn't even go over it to correct it's structure) and (worse) lacking style and neatness... I hope I eventually get around rewriting it.

Your background calls you out as someone else who's been around for a long time, it also has the advantage of tying directly to Brick. While mine doesn't have that DM-friendly piece it's fairly easy to incorporate Doc into any party.


----------



## dave_o (Apr 26, 2007)

This will be awesome. Just letting you know I'm still in.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 26, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Ambrus, thanks. But if you read the MM or SRD on Werebears, the character has class levels in Warrior, which i believe is where he proficiencies for the axes come from. Maybe the armor as well?



That's an entirely reasonable and possibly correct interpretation but by strictly speaking, according to the RAW, since they're "mentioned in the creature’s description" then, as a shapechanger, a werebear would get those proficiencies. It's up to the DM to make a call on it. Personally, I'd probably side with you. 


			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Your background calls you out as someone else who's been around for a long time...



That would depend when exactly magic returned and how soon thereafter the fledgling arcanists tried marrying technology and magic. Maybe NPC Lord can shed some light on how long ago that was.

Also, NPC Lord, which of the two character builds would you prefer or does it not matter to you? Do you have any guidelines for how we are to go about equipping our PCs? Is starting funds standard sixth level cash?


----------



## Rathan (Apr 26, 2007)

ok.. I thought you said the magitech pistols reload time was quicker than a normal pistol?.... you stated both have a 1 standard action reload time.. was this a mistake?... or are they both the same.....

think I'm gonna loose the +1 pistol and take the magictech pistol instead with a arcanite modification for 155gp..... think I'm gonna loose the rifle though and outfit the crusher with some weapons.... I assume it has arms and the like and I can purchace large weapons for it? like a large greatsword perhaps?.....

Can the crusher move on it's own?... or do I have to be concentrating on controling it via a control box of some sort?....

lasty... I worked more on my character this afternoon.. some things have been added.. the crusher for one and it's stats... plus... my feats.....


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey NPC, are we officially starting at 6th lvl? Would that mean 6th lvl starting gold? And what types of armor are available, because I have my eyes on Beastskin (from Magic Item Compendium) or Wild, so I can still have armor as a bear.


----------



## NPC Lord (Apr 28, 2007)

OK, as for when magic returned, it was abbout 100 years ago, though gor some, especialy for any creature with spell resistance, it may have been latter, because there bodys rejected the magical energys.It was abbout 50 years ago that mages first got the idea to fuse magic&technology, because for 400 years, engeineers could only dream of a powersource like magic or arcanite. when magic resurfaced, it didn't take long for some clever inventor to turn theese dreams into reality.

I personaly liked the scout better, so id go with that. as for gold, normal 6th+2d20gp.







 sorry rathan. I meant to say that magitech pistols have a reload time  of a move action.


crushers are strange looking. they have a spherical body, with a head that resembles an overturned bucket. where a normal creatures arms would be, a crusher has a set of massive legs for steping on opponents(hence the name). it does have a smaller set of arms between its legs, though.


crushers can move on there own, but will continue to move in one direcion until ordered otherwise.

necro, i dont have the magic item compenium, so ive never seen beastskin. wild is avalible, though.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 29, 2007)

I assume I can direct it to attack an opponent and it will do so until it's dead or I tell it to stop then? I'd also assume it would just sit there until I gave it another action... hehe

did you have a chance to check out my revised character at all NPC Lord?


----------



## NPC Lord (Apr 30, 2007)

yup. crushers would attack until you tell it to stop. if you didn't tell it, though, it would just keep beating the corpse. and i looked over your character. i like it.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 30, 2007)

So Mr Gheist will have been around for a half-century or so. Can you give us some more details about the environment the PCs are going to be starting in? Are we going to playing an urban campaign? Do you have a start date in mind for the campaign and who's going to be playing in it?

NPC, I'd also like to hear your opinion on the particulars of air elemental anatomy. For instance, do you assume that they're essentially gaseous beings able to slip through narrow cracks? Can they wear regular magic items normally and if so which body slots do they have available?

One possible idea I'd had for some custom magic items was to have each type of item be a rune covered ribbon. For instance a pair of bracers would simply be a pair of silk ribbons that a humanoid could normally tie around his wrists but when worn by Mr. Gheist would spiral around inside his swirling core. What do you think? For starting items I was considering a Necklace of Natural Shocking Attacks +1 (8,600 gp) and a pair of Bracelets of Dexterity +2 (4,000 gp) or perhaps Skirmisher Boots (3,200 gp); all in ribbon form. What do you think?


----------



## NPC Lord (May 1, 2007)

ok, as for setting, well start off in a small town, not far from a major city. from there, ill let you decide whether you want to continue on into the city, or to travel into the wilderness.

 ambrus, i like the idea of ribbons for air-elemental magic items. i think you would have the same number of slots, just there would be no difference. boots of speed would be ribbon of speed.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 2, 2007)

OK, I'm kinda new to lycanthropes. What items transform with me? as I understand it, none. Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## Ambrus (May 2, 2007)

So who's playing and when do we start?


----------



## dave_o (May 2, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> So who's playing and when do we start?




I'm in, just need to do a bit of shopping for Brick-Knuckle (and that'll have to wait until this evening when I get off work).


----------



## Rathan (May 2, 2007)

I got about 3K more to spend..... anyone wanna look over my chara and make suggestions?......  as for me.. I'm still in and ready to go once mah money is spent....

NPC Lord.... can my other 3K be spent on upgrades to my crusher maybe?.. making it easier to control.... mods to attack and damage possibly.... making it faster perhaps.. stronger??.... do you have rules and/or items for this?


----------



## Ambrus (May 3, 2007)

Rathan said:
			
		

> anyone wanna look over my chara and make suggestions?



Lessee... A goblin's speed should be 30 rather than 20. By my count you've also got one unspent ability point. It seems your Will save and Grapple modifier totals are likewise off by one each.

One thing that also strikes me as odd about your character is that, for a magitech-based character, he seems to be rather lacking in the magic department. Maybe I misunderstood NPC's intent, but I thought that some type of arcane power is needed to create magitech devices.

I also know that NPC Lord didn't respond to your question about which classes have Knowledge (Steamworks & Magitech) as a class skill, but since Rogues have access to no knowledges besides Knowledge (local) I pretty much figured that it'd be cross-class for them too. Since only wizards and bards have access to Knowledge (architecture & engineering) (the skill most superficially similar to Steamworks & Magitech in my opinion) I figured they, as arcane spellcasters, would be the only classes to likewise have access to this new skill. Again, maybe NPC Lord can clear this matter up for us.


----------



## Rathan (May 3, 2007)

well.... Grump may not have the ability to CREATE them... he has the ability to repair and use one.... this will mean one of two things... he'll either BUY another... or steal it.. one way or the other.. heh... hmmm.. I will look over spending that ability point and grapple mod  and such.... but seeing as I asked NPC Lord about those being class skills for a rogue.. I THOUGHT he said yes... I could have been wrong though..... if so that would seriously damper my chara and would have to remake him into a mage... which would also such as I'd loose all the neat little skills I planned to use for this guy..... all in all if this goes sour and the rogue can't be used for the magitech... it's really gonna suck


----------



## Land Outcast (May 3, 2007)

Well, if the options are "have them as class skills or suck mechanically"*, I think it'd be sensible for him to just have them as class skills (just IMHO, NPC_Lord is the DM).  If rationalization is needed, I'd go for it in a background justifying his knowledge.

*a PC never sucks in the roleplaying department because of mechanics, although mechanics do have an important paper on determining its roleplaying.


----------



## Ambrus (May 3, 2007)

He can also simply buy the skill cross-class. With a decent Intelligence score and some masterwork tools he'd still have a respectable skill check total.

Oh, and it looks like Grump is lacking the exotic weapon proficiency to use his pistol.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 3, 2007)

Would a neckalce of natural attacks transform with me, or would i have to put it on after i transformed?


----------



## Ambrus (May 3, 2007)

Heh. The issue of gear in regards to the Alternate form special ability is rather muddled nowadays. In short, your werebear would get to keep the necklace in both forms since he has a neck around which to wear it. As for your other equipment, here's what the most recent errata has to say on the subject:







			
				Monster Manual 3.5 errata said:
			
		

> Any gear worn or carried by the creature that can’t be worn or carried in its new form instead falls to the ground in its space. If the creature changes size, any gear it wears or carries that can be worn or carried in its new form changes size to match the new size. (Nonhumanoid-shaped creatures can’t wear armor designed for humanoid-shaped creatures, and viceversa.) Gear returns to normal size if dropped.



Unfortunately some of it is contradicted by what Skip Williams says in his Rule of the Game article intended to clarify it:







			
				Rules of the Game: Polymorphing Revisited said:
			
		

> When a creature changes form, any equipment it has either remains worn or held by the new form (if that form is capable of wearing or holding the item), or melds into the new form and becomes nonfunctional. The DM must decide if the new form can handle the equipment. This is best decided on a case by case basis; however, Rules of the Game has previously suggested that one can divide creatures into types that have basically humanoid shapes and those that do not, as follows.
> 
> In this case, "humanoid" refers to a creature that walks upright on two legs, and has two arms, a head, and a torso. A humanoid might have a few extra limbs, such as an extra pair of arms, a pair of wings or a tail (or perhaps wings and a tail). The suggestions presented here are intended as general guidelines only. For example, most outsiders have generally humanoid bodies, but not all of them do. Likewise, some animals have bodies that fit the humanoid plan.
> 
> ...



Since your bear form has multiple attacks though, I'd consider getting an amulet of mighty fists from the DMG rather than a necklace of natural weapons since it'd be effectively cheaper to get it to apply its bonus to all three natural attack forms.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 3, 2007)

Thanks Ambrus. I'll have to find some items that will fit on a bear as well as a halfling.


----------



## dave_o (May 3, 2007)

*Brick-Knuckle Jack*
_Male Ogre (6), Chaotic Neutral_

*Attributes*
*STR* 24 (+7)
*DEX* 14 (+2)
*CON* 16 (+3)
*INT* 8 (-1)
*WIS* 10 (+0)
*CHA* 10 (+0)​
*Combat*
*HP* 48/48 *AC* 21 (+5 armor, +5 natural, -1 size, +2 DEX) *BAB* +3 *Size* Large *Speed* 40ft. *Initative* +2 (+2 DEX)
*Melee Attack*
+10 club 1d8+6 x2​*Ranged Attack*
+5 club 1d8+6 x2 10ft.​
*Saves*
*Fort* +7 (+4 base, +3 CON)
*Ref* +3 (+1 base, +2 DEX)
*Will* +1 (+1 base, +0 WIS)​
*Special Abilities*
_Racial_
Reach 10ft., Large size (-1 to AC, -1 to attack rolls, -4 to Hide, +4 to grapple, lifting/carrying limits 2x that of medium characters), Darkvision 60ft.
_Class_​
*Skills*
Listen +3 (+3 ranks, +0 WIS), Spot +4 (+4 ranks, +0 WIS)​
*Feats*
Power Attack, Weapon Focus (Club)​
*Equipment*
Breastplate, explorer's outfit, gauntlets of ogre power, goggles of minute seeing, 340g​
*Languages*
Common, giant​
*Description*
The name Brick-Knuckle Jack is a fixture among the less savory. Ten feet tall, at least, some claim. His shirts sewn from discarded zeppelin bags, others. Base thugs, hearing that Brick-Knuckle Jack is coming to collect payment, warble out stories of how one, just like them, lost his head over a debt without even knowing it was coming. The story goes that old Brick-Knuckle Jack simply jammed his hand through the wall of the place and popped the boy's cranium off like a wine cork.

What Brick-Knuckle Jack is, is an ogre, oprhaned as most ogres are, who found himself a niche in the seedy underbelly of the city. Huge and hulking, Brick-Knuckle Jack never has trouble finding as work as an enforcer, as a debt collector, a bodyguard. And oh, how old Jack loves the city. Keeping his whiskers cropped short, wearing his iconoclastic bowler (specially tailored from three hats) and suspenders (pieced together from warjack straps). Brick-Knuckle Jack looks almost a proper man, instead of whatever rough bite of Ogre his birth name was, if his giant mother even bothered to give little Jack that much of a thought.

But when an errant thug or smuggler sees Brick-Knuckle bearing down on them, the thick brow, cruel eyes, and hands like clenching mountains, they realize that Brick-Knuckle Jack will never be a man, truly.

And as much as he tries to deny it, Brick-Knuckle Jack knows that, too.​
*****

That should be the final. I'm looking forward to scenes in which Jack puts on his goggles to have a look at something.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 3, 2007)

Are we using PC 6th lvl gold+2d20 or NPC 6th lvl gold+2d20?


----------



## Ambrus (May 3, 2007)

We're PCs aren't we?


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 3, 2007)

True enough, though some dms frown upon so much gp. Just thought I'd make sure.


----------



## Ambrus (May 3, 2007)

Speaking of which, whereabouts is our DM?


----------



## Land Outcast (May 4, 2007)

> Speaking of which, whereabouts is our DM?



50 hours into the past and counting


----------



## Ambrus (May 4, 2007)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> 50 hours into the past and counting



*Sigh*


----------



## Rathan (May 4, 2007)

lets hop we haven't lost him again.... if si you still interested in picking it up once again dave_o?


----------



## dave_o (May 4, 2007)

Rathan said:
			
		

> lets hop we haven't lost him again.... if si you still interested in picking it up once again dave_o?




Very possibly, though like I said my Steampunk setting is quite different so a lot of these concepts wouldn't really be par for the course. 

I was actually thinking about starting my own Steampunk game in a new thread but don't wanna piss NPC Lord off.  :\


----------



## Rathan (May 4, 2007)

*nods softly...* I'd give him a few more days... I mean there's really no need to rush... but if this on again off again thing continues... this game will never get off the ground...


----------



## Land Outcast (May 4, 2007)

On top of the problem posed by his absence, NPC Lord didn't mention when this game would start...


----------



## Ambrus (May 5, 2007)

Rathan said:
			
		

> I mean there's really no need to rush... but if this on again off again thing continues... this game will never get off the ground...



We're by no means rushing anything. NPC first pitched this game back at the beginning of March; almost two months ago. Fact is, even if the game were to start now, I wouldn't have much faith that it would last long. I've seen PBP games collapse in much less time than this. :\


----------



## dave_o (May 5, 2007)

Here's that thread I was talkin' about -- http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=195499


----------



## NPC Lord (May 8, 2007)

sorry guys! i had to work alot more lately, so i havent had any free time, but im here now. as for when we start, id like to get started as soon as everyone is ready. i promise this was the last on again-off again thing.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 8, 2007)

Excellent


----------



## dave_o (May 8, 2007)

NPC Lord said:
			
		

> sorry guys! i had to work alot more lately, so i havent had any free time, but im here now. as for when we start, id like to get started as soon as everyone is ready. i promise this was the last on again-off again thing.




Righteous. I'm running a steampunk game too (it's your fault) so keep an eye out for the recruitment thread.


----------



## Rathan (May 8, 2007)

NPC Lord..... Read up a ways... it seems Ambrus has brought up a few intresting questions of how magictech would work out with a non casting class like a rogue.... it may dampen and even ruin my chara concept really so I wanted to hear it from the horses mouth so to speak on what's going on..... thanks...

- Rathan


----------



## NPC Lord (May 9, 2007)

rathan, rogues do have knowledge(steamworks&magitech) as a class skill. i never personaly understood why rogues dont have knowledge(architecture&engeneering) as a class skill, because the so routinly deal with mechanical traps&such. however, understanding is different from doing. you would still need to be a cater to BUILD any magitech, though steamworks would be okay.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 9, 2007)

Do you have Dragonstar? I'd _love_ to play a psionic Technomancer. 

(oops, didn't realize this is an old thread)


----------



## Ambrus (May 9, 2007)

Knowledge (architecture & engineering) represents an understanding of the physics, materials and mechanical principles necessary to design and oversee the construction of buildings, defensive structures and siege weaponry. It's hardly the kind of in-depth book-learning I'd associate with a streetwise layman like the rogue.

Rogues are familiar with traps and locks only insofar as bypassing them is involved. They're good at breaking them; most couldn't hope to craft anything that complicated. Their knowledge of mechanics is merely practical experience, hardly the result of scholarly interest and study. A rogue who's interested can study up on the subject if he wants to, but it's not easily accessible for him as it is for a wizard or bard character. The fact that rogues have no Knowledge beyond (local) as class skills makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Rathan (May 9, 2007)

just one question about something I asked about earlier NPC Lord.... what about items and/or parts to make my crusher stronger or the like?... anything like that at all to spend my last 3000 on?


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 10, 2007)

I have solved my item problems with Rolf. I made him a Dwarf werebear instead of a halfling, therefore staying the same size while transformed in hybrid form. Bear form is still a problem, and i guess he just won't have much stuff in that form. I shall post him as soon as i am done shopping for his items. 

Also, when do we start?


----------



## NPC Lord (May 12, 2007)

hmmm, 3k a lot. here are a couple of things that might work well:

pyre canon dmg: 5d6 range: 250 type fire cost 500

speed legs benifit: +20 land spd. . cost 250

improved fortification benifit +3 armor cost 100

heavy legs benifit: imn bull rush cost 200

arcanite shell benifit:SR 10 cost 5oo


----------



## Rathan (May 12, 2007)

pyre cannon... I assume it's a once a round thing... and if it needs to be reloaded... how long does that take?.... I'd also assume here it's roll is based off dex for this?

can the improved fortification thing be taken more than once?... I would assume not given the really low cost... but I thought I'd ask....

can the arcanite shell be taken more than once as well? if so much much would it increase it if I took it again?

- Rathan


----------



## Land Outcast (May 13, 2007)

I guess the heavy legs make you immune to bull rush...


----------



## Rathan (May 13, 2007)

oohhh... ok.. I misread that... *facepalms...* hehe


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 14, 2007)

Ok, I beleive I am finished. Lemme know if anything needs work.

[sblock=Dwarf form]

Name: Rolf Panzerbjörn
Class: none yet, but barbarian/warshaper when I can
Race: Dwarf Werebear (humanoid shape changer)
Alignment: CG
Age: 20
Weight: 145 Lbs.
Height: 4’
Gender: Male
Level: 6
HP:  21/21 


*Abilities* (Dwarf) 
STR 16 (+3) 
DEX 16 (+3) 
CON 16 (+3) 
INT 10 (+0) 
WIS 10 (+0)
CHA 6 (-2)

*Statistics *
AC 21 (+3 dex, +3 natural, +5 Armor) 

FORT +5 
REF +5 
WILL +4

INIT +3 

*Melee * +5 (2 BAB, 3 STR) 

MWK Dwarven Waraxe +6 (1d10+3, x3)

*Ranged* +5 

*Speed* 20 ft 

*Feats* 
Iron Will (Lycanthrope Bonus)
Multi Attack (From HD)
Improved Natural Attack (Claw) (From HD)

*Racial Features* 
Darkvision 60’, Low Light Vision, Stonecunning, Weapon Familiarity, Stability, +2 on Craft and Appraise when related to metal / stone, +2 vs. Poison, +2 vs. spells, +4 ac vs Giants, +1 attack vs Goblinoids and Orcs, Curse of Lycanthropy, Scent, Alternate Form

*Class Features * 
N/A

*Skills *
Climb + 5 (2 ranks, 3 STR)
Swim + 9 (2 ranks, 4 racial, 3 STR)
Listen +2 (2 ranks)

*Languages* 
Common 
Dwarven

*Equipment* 43 Lbs
+1 Chain Shirt (1250 GP, 25 Lbs)
MWK Dwarven Waraxe (330 GP, 8 Lbs)
Amulet of Natural Armor +1 (2000 GP, -)
Cloak of Resistance +1 (1000 GP, -)
Amulet of Mighty Fists +1 (6000 GP, -)
Handy Haversack (2000 GP, 5 Lbs)

Bedroll (1 SP, 5 Lbs)
Everburning Torch (110 GP, 1 Lb)
Rope, Silk (50 ft) (10 GP, 5 Lbs)
Travelers’ Outfit (1 GP, 5 Lbs)

*Funds *
298 GP, 9 SP 

[/sblock]

[sblock=Hybrid / Bear form]

STR 24 (+7)
DEX 18 (+4)
CON 20 (+5)
INT 10 (+0) 
WIS 10 (+0)
CHA 6 (-2)

AC 24 (+4 dex, +5 natural, +5 Armor) 

FORT +7
REF +6
WILL +4

INIT +4

DR 10/ silver 

*Melee * +9 (2 BAB, 7 STR) 

MWK Dwarven Waraxe +10 (1d10 +7, x3)
2 Claws +10 (1d6+8 x2)
Bite +8 (1d6+4 x2) **Curse of Lycanthropy**

*Ranged* +6 (2 BAB, 4 Dex)


*Speed* 40 ft

*Skills *
Climb +9 (2 ranks, 7 STR)
Swim +13 (2 ranks, 4 racial, 7 STR)
Listen +2 (2 ranks)

[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (May 14, 2007)

hmm..... took all the mods and still have 1400 or so gp left... anyone have any suggestions?.. maybe from anything not core rules as I don't have access to any other books.... someone give me a good suggestion on what to spend my last 1400 on please?


----------



## NPC Lord (May 15, 2007)

your right about the pyre cannon. It takes a fullround action to reload a new tank, but 1 tank=4 shots.   no, the improved fortification cant be taken more than once, 
but arcanite shell can. i like it very much, necro. can you give me a bit of background, though?


----------



## Rathan (May 15, 2007)

I'm gonna assume it;s another 500 for another SR 10 if it's more let me know..... plus.... how much are tanks of ammo?


----------



## NPC Lord (May 15, 2007)

it goes up 200 2nd time, 300 3rd..max 4 times. tasnks are 50gp.


----------



## NPC Lord (May 17, 2007)

if you guys want any info on teira geography/historywise,i.e. where well start off, tell me.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 17, 2007)

It sure wouldn't harm to know where we're starting off...
-A short summary of its history.
-What about Power in that place? (political, military, etc)
-Economic situation (simple demographics, available goods/technology)

Those would be some basic points...

Then, I'd like to know about the impact of magic in the world (I assume technology is what you'd call "pervasive").


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 17, 2007)

As for my background, how are Lycanthropes viewed? Are there many around? Do people even know they exist?


----------



## NPC Lord (May 18, 2007)

ok heres the city were starting off in:

            Ironport
Population: 30,000
Who's in power: Mayor Mcneely, 5th lvl aristocrat
Who's REALY in power: representitives of the 12 noble houses.
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Gold Piece Limit: 100,000; Ready Cash: 150,000,000
Integrated; Humans: 11,100; Halflings: 6,000; Elves: 5,400; Dwarves: 3,000; Gnomes: 2,100; Half-Elves: 1,500; other humanoids: 900; Others: 400

Guards: 300; Militia: 1,500
Sheriff:  Warrior lvl-14
Barbarian: 1 level-15;  2 level-7;  4 level-3;  8 level-1; 
Bard: 1 level-17;  2 level-8;  4 level-4;  8 level-2;  16 level-1; 
Cleric: 1 level-15;  2 level-7;  4 level-3;  8 level-1; 
Druid: 1 level-14;  2 level-7;  4 level-3;  8 level-1; 
Fighter: 1 level-16;  2 level-8;  4 level-4;  8 level-2;  16 level-1; 
Monk: 1 level-15;  2 level-7;  4 level-3;  8 level-1; 
Paladin: 1 level-15;  2 level-7;  4 level-3;  8 level-1; 
Ranger: 1 level-14;  2 level-7;  4 level-3;  8 level-1; 
Rogue: 1 level-18;  2 level-9;  4 level-4;  8 level-2;  16 level-1; 
Sorcerer: 1 level-13;  2 level-6;  4 level-3;  8 level-1; 
Wizard: 1 level-15;  2 level-7;  4 level-3;  8 level-1; 
Adept: 1 level-18;  2 level-9;  4 level-4;  8 level-2;  1,233 level-1; 
Expert: 1 level-19;  2 level-9;  4 level-4;  8 level-2;  76 level-1; 
Noble: 1 level-16;  2 level-8;  4 level-4;  8 level-2;  1,233 level-1; 
Warrior: 1 level-14;  2 level-7;  4 level-3;  133 level-1; 
Commoner: 1 level-20;  2 level-10;  4 level-5;  8 level-2;  27,045 level-1; 

Major imports:trade goods, spices, herbs, textiles
from:Firos islands, Xenosia, Al Quadim
Maor exports: trade goods, medicines, boats
to: eastern seaboard

Major businesses: North East Traders Guild, Ravenbourne Apothecary Co.



magic in teira was at first treated with great hostility, as superstitions ran rampant without magic. however, it quickly became clear how much esier it could make even the common mans life. now magic is veiwed in a positive light by most. but vertain religious establishments wish too turn the people againt magic, especialy the church of taal, who are commonly seen burning "wiches&heretics" in rural streets.


----------



## NPC Lord (May 18, 2007)

the people of teira treat the werefolk fairly well, with two exeptions. the first are werebears, who are given great respect. this is because baru sylvanus, a werebear, gave his life durring the great war to save a human twon, who before then had hated him. his martyrdom, combined with his great druidic power, earned him godhood. coincedentaly, baru is the patron of good lycanthropes.


----------



## Rathan (May 19, 2007)

I would assume goblins are more a workforce race... but not sure in your world.. you told us before that they are rather adept at mechanical things... anything more you can tell me about them to get a history going.... what kind of lifestyle they live within the city..... what is it slums?.. or more a patchwork culture throughout the city?


----------



## NPC Lord (May 21, 2007)

well, goblins in teira are basicly divided into two distinct subraces, the moggs and the teks. the moggs are dim-witted and burly, while the teks are clever and slight of build. their civilization is..different from normal D&D goblins. for instance, their technology has allowed them to enslave the orcs. as for where they live, they have mountain kingdoms, but most live in nomadic caravans.


----------



## Rathan (May 22, 2007)

excellent information.... I can start on my back history now..... and will very soon.... as some others have asked NPC Lord... when will we be starting?


----------



## NPC Lord (May 23, 2007)

well, id like to get started ASAP. as soon as everyone finishes their charachters, well start  .


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 23, 2007)

I think I got Rolf finished, here's his background as well.

[sblock=Background]
Rolf was born into a relativly prominent Werebear clan, the PanzerBjörns, but his immediate famiy was not exactly well known. As a child he learned to harness his transformations and power. As he grew up, he became somewhat of a vigilante, finding crimelords in their homes and draggin them off in the middle of the night where they were never heard of again. Most bodyguards of these bosses and lords speak of him as a ghost, a legend. A dwarf knocking on the door one minute, a fury of tooth and claw the next. He now has gone into a temporary "retirement" from these actions, now prefering only to transform if pushed too far. 
[/sblock]


----------



## NPC Lord (May 29, 2007)

nice necro. sorry for taking so long to post, i had a family issue.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 29, 2007)

> sorry for taking so long to post, i had a family issue.



Hope 'tis all ok...


----------



## NPC Lord (May 30, 2007)

yeah, its cool now. anyways, back to business. herer are the 9 major religions of teira(excluding racial deities).

 good     other names         symbol               domains 
Horus   the lightbringer  stylized eye             good, law, sun

Marius     the judge        fist holding a gabal    law, retribution, inqusition

Shira      lady of mercy      a broken arrow       feast, charm, joy

neutral
Red knight  lady of battle     a bloody  blade     war, courage, glory

Lunari      the silver maiden    the silver moon     moon, mysicism

Baru        forestwarden         a mighty oak         animal, plant, sky

evil
Baruuk    the legion               a rotting heat       death, decay, tyrany

Grendel   fleshripper               severed arm          animal, evil, madness

Sindeg    greyjoy                  a grey, bland face   hatred, hunger, and suffering


 for the non-basic domains, go to http://crystalkeep.com/d20/rules/DnD3.5Index-Spells-ClericalDomains.pdf its where i get a lot of good material.

if there is any other info you need just ask.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Jun 3, 2007)

I think Rolf will go diety-less, or he'll just have the Werebear patron you mentioned earlier


----------



## NPC Lord (Jun 6, 2007)

ok, so when everybody is ready, well start. just say ok.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Jun 7, 2007)

ready! or so I think.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Jun 9, 2007)

Bump


----------



## NPC Lord (Jun 15, 2007)

anyone else ready?


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Jun 15, 2007)

Is anyone else even still here?


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh, this didn't die off. Good!


----------

